# escribir sobre imagen



## norpatagonia (Mar 16, 2002)

Se puede escribir sobre una imágen jpg, bmp, o gif insertada en la planilla?


----------



## GUS (Mar 16, 2002)

Inserta la grafica.







Selecciona el *rectangulo*

Usando tu mouse *Right Mouse Click* en el centro del rectangulo.

Selecciona *AD TEXT*.

Escribe lo que deseas, cundo termines.

Usando tu mouse *Right Mouse Click* en el border del rectangulo.

Seleciona *Format AutoShape*






Click en *Colors and Lines* tab.

Selecciona *No Fill* para Color:

Selecciona *No Fill* para Line:

Click *OK*.







Buena suerte
GUS
This message was edited by  GUS on 2002-03-16 19:00


----------

